# Bow Grip



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like you are doing pretty good already. To get a 7 or 8, it's likely something else besides your grip. Minor variations in grip usually won't throw an arrow out into the red. If the variation is large enough to do that, you should be able to recognize it before the arrow is released. 

One thing most target archers work on is letting down. There is a point in our shot sequence where we make the decision to finish the shot or let down. Letting down is one of the hardest things we do, but it often makes the difference in winning or losing. I've heard or read many of the great archers and coaches who said "Never let yourself shoot a bad shot." 

The less experienced you are, the more necessary it is to let down any shot that isn't going right. 

One of the things that helps is a written shot sequence. I thought for years that I knew my shot sequence so there was no reason to write it down. Fortunately, I was shown the error of my ways by a very good coach. He taught me that the best way to raise your average is by practicing your shot sequence rather than just practicing shooting. Doesn't sound like it makes a difference, but it really does.

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

a simple rule to remember, is that, " the less hand you have on the grip, the less influence the hand will have on the bow and shot".
if you look at the palm of your hand, you have a crease, called the "lifeline" of your palm. it's the crease that runs from just under your index finger to about the center of the heel of your palm, at the wrist. trying to touch your thumb to your little finger, will make that crease stand out the most for identification. keeping the front surface of the bows grip, between that crease and the base of your thumb, will produce the least area of grip with enough support and influence the shot the least. incidentally , following that criteria, also produces, the "knuckles at about a 40-45 degree angle away from the bow" condition.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Make sense ! I'll focus on the shot sequence rather than practice shooting. Cheers


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Could very likely be my anchor point as well


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

A slick shot hand pad might help with the grip. I can easily move shots a couple of inches just by pressing my thumb into the riser. It seems that every thing is critical when it comes to getting the most accuracy.

Grip and anchor are critical. Just because the sight is on the dot does not mean that the arrow is going in the dot. Very irritating.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

At the moment I am trying to replicate the same "feel" on my grip everytime


----------

